# Has anyone actually been denied into the US?



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

I've read a lot of talk about what might happen with my situation, with taking long trips close together, (3 months in USA, 2 months out, then 2 and a half month back in USA) but I'm yet to hear of anyone who has actually been denied into the country for doing this, without good reason of course, I completely understand when people are denied for returning after a few day or just a week out of the country. 
Has anyone in my situation, or know of anyone in a similar situation actually been denied without good reasons? Thank you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What do you consider 'good reasons'?


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

When people are obviously up to something dodgy, like returning after a few days, bring loads of luggage (like everything but the kitchen sink), have resumes on them, are just some of the crazy good reasons I've heard of ways people have been denied.
Having no good reason to be spending so much time in the country, like they can't prove their coming over to spend time with family or a loved one, or for work or training, like they just have no good reason why they are making such frequent trips


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe one can find 'having a girlfriend in the US' a very good reason to visit often (and long), while Immigration would think that is no good reason at all...
If you want to be with your girlfriend, you need to get married.
If you want to come for work, you need to apply for a work-related visa.
If you want to come for training, you will need to apply for internship or study visa.
If you want to come for extended travel, you will need to apply for a tourist visa.

In short: if you have 'good reasons', there is a visa and you will have to apply for that visa. (according to Immigrations ;-) ).
When you want to travel on the Visa WAIVER Program, you waiver your rights and depend on the decision of Immigrations. If that person had a bad day, he can decide it's been enough for you and deny you access. Nothing you can do, because you waived your rights by traveling on VWP. While his good humoured colleague may have wished you a very pleasant stay in the US.

In my almost 10 years of travelling to the US and following message boards like this in Europe, I've seen a couple of cases of people who got denied (while they were having an American partner that they were not yet ready to marry to), or being told that this would be the last time that they could enter without a visa. I've seen relationships that got stranded on that issue. :-(


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for your answer. 
I see what your saying but surely traveling 'to see girlfriend in the US' is at least better than having no reason at all, right?
I'm planning on proposing to my girlfriend on my next trip, we're totally in love and we are both so sure that we're made for each other, this will be my last trip for a while as I'm starting college in September (I'm 31 by the way) and wanted to spend the summer with each other, and she has finally sorted out her passport and got enough money to come visit me for a while after this visit.
So next time I come to the US will probably be on a marriage visa.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For what it's worth, according to fiscal year 2005 data (the most recent I can find) about 8 per 10,000 non-citizens were denied entry to the United States at ports of entry. That number does not include airline boarding refusals.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dexterror said:


> When people are obviously up to something dodgy, like returning after a few days, bring loads of luggage (like everything but the kitchen sink), have resumes on them, are just some of the crazy good reasons I've heard of ways people have been denied.
> Having no good reason to be spending so much time in the country, like they can't prove their coming over to spend time with family or a loved one, or for work or training, like they just have no good reason why they are making such frequent trips


You can interview all you want to but you cannot work on ESTA or B2. I still travel with kitchen knives and a spice box as sooner or later I end up in a kitchen. Tourists have no good reason to come in like locust? Having lived in DC I do agree with you.


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> For what it's worth, according to fiscal year 2005 data (the most recent I can find) about 8 per 10,000 non-citizens were denied entry to the United States at ports of entry. That number does not include airline boarding refusals.


What are 'airline boarding refusals'? and why do they happen?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dexterror said:


> next time I come to the US will probably be on a marriage visa.


 Are you sure about that? 


Dexterror said:


> she has finally sorted out her passport and got enough money to come visit me for a while after this visit.


 She will need enough of an income before she can sponsor you. If her income is not high enough, she will need to find other people who will sign that they will become financially responsible for you (until you become a Citizen or until you have worked >40 quarters).


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Are you sure about that?
> She will need enough of an income before she can sponsor you. If her income is not high enough, she will need to find other people who will sign that they will become financially responsible for you (until you become a Citizen or until you have worked >40 quarters).


Wow thanks for the positivity there!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Dexterror said:


> What are 'airline boarding refusals'? and why do they happen?


Google "airline boarding refusals". Plenty of examples.


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Google "airline boarding refusals". Plenty of examples.


Yeah already did, sounds like something only a stupid goober would end up doing


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Dexterror said:


> ....sounds like something only a stupid goober would end up doing


"Only" is a bit overstated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dexterror said:


> Yeah already did, sounds like something only a stupid goober would end up doing


Actually, since it's the airline that has to fly you back if you get refused entry to the US, it's in their best interest to check your status very carefully before they let you on the plane. Granted, they don't generally ask you for the purpose of your trip like the Immigrations folks do, but they have been known to refuse someone boarding for a technicality that Immigrations would probably let slide.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dexterror (Apr 18, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, since it's the airline that has to fly you back if you get refused entry to the US, it's in their best interest to check your status very carefully before they let you on the plane. Granted, they don't generally ask you for the purpose of your trip like the Immigrations folks do, but they have been known to refuse someone boarding for a technicality that Immigrations would probably let slide.
> Cheers,
> Bev


The only examples I saw was people like trying to board the plane 5 mins before take off, they deserve to be refused. Didn't see any examples of people being refused because of frequent trips?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Refusals to check in have been given all over for non compliance with visa and/or ESTA requirements. Airlines do not check multi entry. 
Do you really expect those who were denied entry to publish that in a forum or blog unless they were "mistreated" aka drama queens who generally self inflicted the drama? Plenty of those records around. You will not find the "outstanding bench warrant", "limited income but girlfriend in the US", ... I know of a couple of B2 refusals. Mostly snow birds who abused the system. LOL - does anyone remember the U.S. students who were sent back at Shannon?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dexterror said:


> The only examples I saw was people like trying to board the plane 5 mins before take off, they deserve to be refused. Didn't see any examples of people being refused because of frequent trips?


If you make it through to boarding, it means you got through check-in. It's the folks at check-in who are supposed to make the initial control and that's where you're most likely to find you have problems. (Just recently heard of someone not being checked in because her passport expired in less than 3 months.)

The frequent trips refusal normally doesn't happen until you're off the flight and clearing through Immigration at the US end. In that case, they'll whisk you out of sight to question you further. Anyhow, this is the official word on the subject: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/757/~/friend,-relative,-etc.-denied-entry-to-the-u.s.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Airlines are not executing agents for a destination country's immigration qualifications.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> Airlines are not executing agents for a destination country's immigration qualifications.


I disagree, at least as you've written that sentence.

Many countries impose particular passenger immigration-related verification requirements on the carrier, so indeed they are "agents" in the colloquial sense _to a degree_. There can even be penalties imposed on the carrier if they fail to execute their particular responsibilities within their mandated scope. Moreover, the trend is to push additional responsibilities onto the carrier. Some governments even periodically "spot check" carriers using enforcement agents posing as passengers, imposing penalties if they fail the spot checks.

Anyway, the point is that some passengers don't even make it as far as the passport control desk to enter a country. The carrier simply denies them boarding for any number of reasons, including some immigration-related reasons.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Dexterror said:


> The only examples I saw was people like trying to board the plane 5 mins before take off, they deserve to be refused. Didn't see any examples of people being refused because of frequent trips?


I've been in that situation a few times. Once at Tokyo, where after a flight from Hiroshima the train from Haneda to Tokyo was delayed by a de-railed train.

As a result I got to the airport with five minutes to go. Shyte happens. According to you I deserved to be refused. Why did I deserve it?

As it happens, I made the flight, thanks to the extraordinary efforts of Singapore Airlines staff. But that has nothing to do with my point.


----------

